# DAS Rhinestone System - does it work



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

Just curious of what people think of the DAS system. I like the idea that it is a vinyl cutter and can make stencils. I was not interested in the stencil system because I did not know how effective it would be. I am interested in opinions of DAS Stone Stencil owners. Also, can DAS be used for more complicated designs like multiple size stones mixed throughout a design or multiple colors in a design for example lets say an american flag design in red , silver, blue?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several threads on the forum for the DAS system...but in short..yes you can do different size holes on the template..putting different color in the template can be done, but would have to manually block the holes for the color you are not setting...or you could do the easy way...make a template for each color..the press and overlay..that I have done

If you are not interested in the stencil part..just buy the Puma III it is a good machine with plenty of down force...400 grams..or the Jaguar that has 600 gms force.

I have the system..like it...use it...as well as the Roland engraver...each system has it advantages


----------



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've watched the videos and it looks very user friendly. How long does it take you to make the more intricate designs once your template or templates are finished? In the past I used a US company that would import from China, and I normally like to have 25 of a design on hand. Is it feasible to make 25 multi color transfers in an hour or would it take all day?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The cutting of the template...after you have the design done....takes only minutes. How intricate the design and how many sizes of stones determine how long. If you have multi colors, you are not going to do them in an hour...It would take almost an hour just to do 25 single size stones...assuming all goes well. To do the 25 in an hour means you complete one motif in just over 2 minutes. When you factor in layering the stones, cutting the transfer tape, re-positioning the backing...that is moving faster than normal

One thing you must have is the correct blade ...for the DAS system..a 60 degree blade. And I would suggest you use the Puma III or Jaguar then you are working with the same equipment as Digital Arts


----------

